# Pyramid vs. Chain anchors



## Alaskan (Jan 1, 2012)

Question for the guys with river boats concerning anchor choice. I only fish 2 rivers, lower AuSable and Manistee. My river boats is a 16.5 foot welded jon boat with a 60/40 jet. Wet weight if the boat is 1550lbs. Is 30 lbs. Heavy enough for the weight of the anchor regardless of type? Which is better for anchor type, chain or pyramid? Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## -Axiom- (Jul 24, 2010)

I use 30 lbs of chain in my canoe, sometimes it isn't enough to hold me in place below Tippy.

You don't want to use a pyramid in the river, eventually you'll lose it.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

45# pyramid holds just fine on my 16' G3...hasn't hung up yet.
I don't anchor too near or in the wood though, where chain would be better. I usually stay 5-8 yards away.


----------



## FlyWeight (Dec 26, 2011)

I had a chain on a flat bottom and a pyramid on a drift boat. Hung both one time or another. Fortunately I got them free. If you are pluggin, you can set the chain and slide back by dipping your oars. I think this method would be difficult with the pyramid. With the drift boat, I was on the sticks all the time so it really didn't matter with the pyramid. I would say, if you drop either in the wood, you will get hung eventually.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I would go with chain, and 40#. I've been using chain anchors for a long time. I can drop 63# of chain anchor into a snarl of logs, and get it back out without much trouble. Just start the motor, and motor upstream of the anchor a bit, and it should pull free. Pyramids aren't as forgiving in that situation. Don't get small chain, and just use a LOT of it. If it hangs down too far, it will throw up spray when you are underway. I have real heavy chain - each link weighs 7#. Pappy's @ Wellston used to sell it for $1/lb. You can call and ask Rob if he still has some. 

Tip: I have some lighter chain anchors that I keep in the stern of my boat. There are a few spots I sometimes fish where the water swirls around - eddies. I anchor the bow where I want it, then use the motor to position the stern where I want it, and then anchor the stern, too. It works a lot better than slowly spinning in circles around the bow of the boat. :lol:


----------



## Alaskan (Jan 1, 2012)

As always the folks on this site come through with good info. Thankyou for the response


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

A 40#pyramid barely holds my 1436 Jon up by tippy during higher water. Sometimes I would still slide off gravel bars. Now I have a 1448 with a winch. 80# pyramid and 50# of chain. One or the other works fine depending on conditions. Sometimes at the Grand I need both.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Fishndude said:


> Tip: I have some lighter chain anchors that I keep in the stern of my boat. There are a few spots I sometimes fish where the water swirls around - eddies. I anchor the bow where I want it, then use the motor to position the stern where I want it, and then anchor the stern, too. It works a lot better than slowly spinning in circles around the bow of the boat. :lol:


Isn't the **** hole on the Au Sable such a spot, Breck? :lol:


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Isn't the **** hole on the Au Sable such a spot, Breck? :lol:


Actually The Secret Spot is, which is just below the lower ****hole. The upper ****hole should be good this weekend.


----------



## DXT Deer Slayer (Nov 14, 2009)

Tunk hole is the place to be!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

DXT Deer Slayer said:


> Tunk hole is the place to be!


Sure, when you are in the Wellston/Brethren area. But that is a few hours from the Ausable @ Oscoda.


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Fishndude said:


> Actually The Secret Spot is, which is just below the lower ****hole. The upper ****hole should be good this weekend.


Bung Hole? Lol


----------



## Sean s (Feb 6, 2016)

Anyone know who makes chain anchors or sells them other than pappys or if he still does? Also what are linking the chains to? Thanks!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

My "usual" chain anchor for the Ausable is 35#, and that has 5 links. I just tie my anchor line to the middle link with a bowline knot. The whole chain is less than 3 feet long. In real high water I put heavier chain on. My heaviest chain is about 65#, and that holds my 16 foot boat anywhere I've dropped it. If you have a lighter chain, and are having a tough time getting it to hold, let more line out, so the boat doesn't pull on it quite so hard. The angle of the anchor line to the bow of your boat can make a difference. 

If you know people who work in steel mills, the mills often have "old" chain that won't be used again. It requires super heavy chain to lift pots of molten steel, and after some use the chains "stretch," and aren't safe to use anymore. I lucked into finding someone who could get me some of the used chain, many years ago. 

I will add that, it makes a huge difference to have something attached to the bow of your boat to lift your anchor a bit higher than the bow, and extend out past the bow. This will keep the anchor out of the water, and from banging against the bow when you are underway. Gotta have it.


----------



## Sean s (Feb 6, 2016)

Fishndude said:


> My "usual" chain anchor for the Ausable is 35#, and that has 5 links. I just tie my anchor line to the middle link with a bowline knot. The whole chain is less than 3 feet long. In real high water I put heavier chain on. My heaviest chain is about 65#, and that holds my 16 foot boat anywhere I've dropped it. If you have a lighter chain, and are having a tough time getting it to hold, let more line out, so the boat doesn't pull on it quite so hard. The angle of the anchor line to the bow of your boat can make a difference.
> 
> If you know people who work in steel mills, the mills often have "old" chain that won't be used again. It requires super heavy chain to lift pots of molten steel, and after some use the chains "stretch," and aren't safe to use anymore. I lucked into finding someone who could get me some of the used chain, many years ago.
> 
> I will add that, it makes a huge difference to have something attached to the bow of your boat to lift your anchor a bit higher than the bow, and extend out past the bow. This will keep the anchor out of the water, and from banging against the bow when you are underway. Gotta have it.


Thank you for your response. I appreciate it.


----------



## Treven (Feb 21, 2006)

I run 50# chain from Fisherman's Headquarters in Wellston with my 1448 Grizz. River Larry does the pulling and I wouldn't want to do any more than that hand over hand.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

Treven said:


> I run 50# chain from Fisherman's Headquarters in Wellston with my 1448 Grizz. River Larry does the pulling and I wouldn't want to do any more than that hand over hand.


 scott at matsons camp ground on the manistee river had some big link chain for sale last fall. look the camp up on the web an call first.


----------

